# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Have you seen the future?

## moe

Has anyone ever seen his/her future?  Did you ever take a ride in a time machine.  If you saw the future what did you use to go there? What did you see?

----------


## KalmaH

Look at my signature...

----------


## Seeker

I've never seen the future and I don't know if I want the responsibility.   ::o:  

I'm having too much fun living it day by day!

----------


## CT

I want to find a mirror. 

Look at my sig too!

----------


## Seeker

look for a mirror in your next LD.  There is a lot to your mirrors don't lie quote.

----------


## Lowercase Society

Well the future could just be a projection of your mind in your dreams, what you think the end could be like could concord with your religion, or gender, or culuture, or anything...

----------


## 42

I think i did at least once.  One of my best friends from back home (I'm away at college)  hooked up with a relative who owned a giant hog who showed my friend this family heirloom with an incription on it that had something to do with going back and forward in time in spirit form only.  So he took me with him and we couldn't interact, only see what was going on.  But sometimes this effect was diluted when I thought I was having a conversation with my mom from the past, her material self conversing with my spirit and filling me in on what changes were occurring with people at that time.  I saw myself from the past - that was kinda trippy.  Later I saw Jesus come and he talked with some of my friends.  Talked to one of my mechanically inclined friends about the technology of advanced space travel.  He used foxtails to demonstrate how something or other about its flight worked similarly.  This was a really awesome dream!  I'll leave out the rest of the details but those are some of the highlights.  Thanks for reading if you made it all the way.    ::D:

----------


## Blulanou42

hmm...I've seen it and the past and the present through other eyes (through mine), I've been given much for my stupidity.

I've seen my next life...I get murdered somehow, didn't make much sense.  wasn't on this planet, wasn't this reality even.  intense visions of growing technology...can't say much more cause I died and was busy looking at the other planes of existence as I shot through them all.

I've seen this life, I've seen me (or possibly someone very like me) doing things that I didn't think were possible.  I die for the wrong reason.  That's why I have the next life I guess.  I was too...something.  I don't like to talk about it cause I think that it's holy.

There are many specifics I could give, but I haven't told my girlfriend those even...I've seen too much, I must forget, I must not trust myself to 'acheive' these acred visions cause if I trust to ego I fail.  That's why I'm not supposed to transcend this life, cause I trust my ego at some critical moment...I volunteer to come back, but it is maybe thousands of years later (seemed like a second in 'heaven').

Future, past, present...we see them ALL THE TIME.  What is hard is KNOWING when it's happening and being AWARE of it as well.  very hard.  i am fortunate.  

if you dream the future, do not trust it.  Just KNOW what you saw and believe in yourself separate from fate.  Fate is not acted upon or created, fate only comes to those who trust the way, neutral ego, all abilities.

----------


## A Lost Soul

I've dreamed of some events before they've happened. That's all I'll say because it's painful to talk about, and even if I told you all, you probably wouldn't believe me anyway.

----------


## moe

I've had dreams that came true. They happened to me several times. I've had a dream where a friend was complaining about his religions doubts . Keep in mind that I haven't seen or talked with him in months, and I was in the U.S. while he was in Kuwait. The next night he called me up and started explaining to me the details of his troubles. I couldn't believe how accurate the dream was. The exception was that he was with me in a car while he was explaining his problem in the dream. 

This was not the first nor the last dream that came true.

----------


## CocoDan

Me too. It was years before it happened though.




I posted it before but it killed the precog topic.  :Sad:

----------


## Crucible

Yeah, I see the future every day.  The only problem is that by the time I realize it, it is already the past.    :tongue2: 

It concords to your etc etc etc?  Well, then if I look into a mirror I will see star trek.   :smiley:

----------


## brotherbrianlove

Yes but I never remember until after the fact... It's always a surprise.
I feel I am getting a step ahead of that though.  I know one house that I will go to (I believe in Hawaii)

Oops.... Really though it is not the future.  Time is not linear.  People live in their past.  Everything exists simultaneously as one in terms of G-d's Time as opposed to man's time.  All of man's time is one tick of G-d's time.  The next man's time can change, men do have will.

----------

